# Miss Bow is having a hard night please pray



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

earlier tonight dh and I noticed Miss Bow was having a coughing spell, she is whining some, I gave her some pain meds and have been rocking her, she has a rattle in her chest , she just wanted down she is walking around and wimpering, please keep her in your prayers, I think it might be getting close:smcry: tomorrow or later tonight we might be taking her to the emergency vet, I do know God is listening to all of us, keep her in your prayers, I will get back later


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm sending lots of prayers for Miss Bow and for you and Lorin too. I do feel it is getting close. You have done so much for her and given her a great life -- but if it is God's will, you will know.

Miss Bow - you are so loved. Please try to get better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no. Of course, sweet Miss Bow is in my prayers. Even before I read this, I had been saying prayers for her.

Snowball is restless tonight. We gave him Pepcid about an hour ago ... but, he can't sleep ... so, then I can't sleep either. He has been sighing off and on and sometimes makes a hardly audible sound like a little bumble bee. 

Paula, I will be checking in throughout the night. It sounds as though you might have to take Miss Bow into the emergency vet. And, tomorrow is Sunday. : (

My heart goes out to you and Lorin. Sweet and precious Miss Bow ... please give her gentle hugs and kisses from me.

My prayers, thoughts, and love are with you, darling Paula.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Miss Bow, we all love you so much, be better soon sweetie!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of prayers and hugs xx


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula, 
Will certainly be keeping little Miss Bow in my prayers! ... some going out for you too because I know seeing her having problems is so stressful for you as well.
Will be looking for your update...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hug her tight Paula. Holding good thoughts for the best for Miss Bow.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of Miss Bow. Paula, give her many kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula! My heart and prayers are with you. Dear God, please give Miss Bow the strength to be well again. I'm praying to our Blessed Mother and to St. Francis, too. 

Yes, dear friend, please hug her tight as Pam has said. I love you.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed for Miss Bows. It seems everyone is up and about tonight or early this morning. Boo woke me up at 4:30 with Diarrhea.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Miss Bow and you too. Good luck. God will help you get through this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, thinking and praying for all of you during these early morning hours.

I love you, darling Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Paws crossed for Miss Bows. It seems everyone is up and about tonight or early this morning. Boo woke me up at 4:30 with Diarrhea.


Mags, I hope Boo will feel better as the day begins. Snowball never did sleep much throughout the night either.

I am saying prayers for Boo also.

Paula, I will keep checking in for an update. My heart and prayers continue to be with you, Lorin, and our precious Miss Bow. Matilda, too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Miss Bow


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending prayers up for Miss Bow, mommy and daddy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Miss Bows are in my thoughts, poor little one, hope a little Lasics can clear it right out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, checking in on you this morning, and saying prayers for you all.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying for little Miss Bow and mommy.... God bless you both... Hugs...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: thinking of Ms Bow and you, hope she's feeling better


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know how much you love Miss Bow, Paula...I hope she will rally and be with you all a bit longer...may our Lord wrap His loving arms around you during this difficult time..:grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

It is so hard when our time with a precious fluff is nearing an end. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking in on Miss Bow. Hoping she had a comfortable night.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Miss Bow, she's so special:wub: sending good thoughts and prayers for you all.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. I'm so sorry Miss Bow isn't doing well. I will say a prayer for her and you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in here at noon. 

I would phone you, Paula ... but, I feel it might not be the best time for you at the moment. You know I will call if you need to talk.

I love you, dear friend.:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's 10:00 am she finally settled down at 4 this morning, she's a strong girl, just not ready to go, she's sleeping right now, I do believe it has been your prayers that were answered, I really thought she was going to the bridge last night. It's very strange how peaceful I feel and Lorin feels, we both know it's maybe days or weeks, we are cherishing our baby girl. When she wakes I will know more, she has been moving around some. Our grandson turned 2 yesterday and they are having a party for him at 12:30, do we go or do we stay at home, I guess that will be determined by Miss Bow. 
Marie I hope Snowball is feeling better today, make sure you get some rest
I hope Boo is feeling better, try and get a nap ok

I will get back to you all later, I love all of you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she settled down and I hope continues to do better today. Hugs to you and Miss Bow.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Miss Bow, I hope you are resting easy and feeling the warmth of your mommy's love! :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for all of you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Miss Bow 
I'm glad to hear that she settled.
I will be thinking of her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad she has settled a bit. She will be in my thoughts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dearest Paula, it seems some nights are longer. . . thankful w/you that M-Bow finally settled & praying for strength for you & Lorin in these troubling days. Alles liebe sent your way!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking on on sweet Miss Bow.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh miss Bow. Hugs, kisses and prayers sweet baby girl.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this, Paula. Glad to hear that Miss Bow has settled a little. Hope she feels better. It is so heartbreaking to watch our fluffs suffer. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just seeing this. Sending lots of hugs to both of you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- thank the Lord that it is not yet Miss Bow's time. So happy to hear that she's doing better. Will, of course, continue to pray for all of you.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My breath caught when I read the title. I'm so glad she is sleeping peacefully now. Keeping your family in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we did go to the birthday party of my grandson's, before we left I gave Miss Bow her tramadol, when we got back home Miss Bow was still fast asleep in her bed, she's awake now, looking for her dinner, she's back to her normal, I am so thankful, gosh she may out live me at this rate lol
I'm tired:blink: she's ready to start her day :HistericalSmiley: I'm so glad I can come on sm and get love and encouragement
I guess Miss Bow has made up her mind she's not planning on going anywhere:wub: any to soonrayer:
I'm not making a lot of sense I'm tired.
I will post pictures of my grandson tonight or tomorrow. 
Love you all:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending love and thoughts your way Paula, for Miss Bow:wub: and you. :wub: Poor girl, I'm so sorry she is in pain. :angry:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we did go to the birthday party of my grandson's, before we left I gave Miss Bow her tramadol, when we got back home Miss Bow was still fast asleep in her bed, she's awake now, looking for her dinner, she's back to her normal, I am so thankful, gosh she may out live me at this rate lol
> I'm tired:blink: she's ready to start her day :HistericalSmiley: I'm so glad I can come on sm and get love and encouragement
> I guess Miss Bow has made up her mind she's not planning on going anywhere:wub: any to soonrayer:
> I'm not making a lot of sense I'm tired.
> ...


I am so happy to hear Miss Bow is feeling better. She is a real little trooper. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thrilled to find Miss Bow is doing so much better this evening!! :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am so happy. Glad she is doing better and acting like herself.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear Miss Bow is back to herself.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Paula, so sorry. Sending prayers and hugs to you and Miss Bow.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news that Miss Bow is feeling better. I'll continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad she's back to herself! Hugs!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for your sweet Miss Bow. I hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Get well soon baby girl!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So happy she is doing better!! Hugs...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She's shuffling around doing her thing,:wub: Miss Bow ate so much tonight,:blink: she must like my home cooking:HistericalSmiley: I did give her some Tramadol just waiting for her to relax so I can change her diaper and put her in her bed. I just keep thinking about how wonderful spoiled maltese is, it's such a blessing to ask for prayers and know we are being prayed for. Love you all


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just saw this and held my breath as I was reading all the posts in the thread. I'm so relieved that Miss Bow's feeling better. They really do worry us so. :wub: Love that girl and know that she's aware of how many aunties (and uncles) are keeping her in their hearts. Praying for a good night for all of you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I hope all of you are getting some restful sleep tonight.

My prayers and love continue for all of you. Please give Miss Bow and Matilda hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Keeping you close in my heart on your sweet journey together. . . may every day bring wonderful times of memory making!:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you Monday morning hugs and good wishes!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Paula, praying that Miss Bow is doing well this morning!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Miss Bow has continued to feel better and you both got a restful nights sleep!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Paula just seeing this post.................... You know you and your babies will be in my thoughts. Thrilled to see that she is better..........


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy Miss Bow is feeling better...I will keep praying for her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was not able to be on line at all for a few days so I missed all of this. I'm so glad Miss Bow has you to care for her Paula. Give that sweet girl a gentle snuggle and kiss on the tip of her wee nose for me. :wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so glad Miss Bow is feeling better.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear Paula, 

Sending love to you and dear Miss Bow. She really touched my heart several years ago when she was so very ill. Since then I have thought of you both often and prayed for her health.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So relieved miss Bow is doing better,she's quite the trooper...:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Miss Bow is feeling a little better!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Miss Bow is a fighter!!! I am so glad that she has pulled through!!!! Love to you both


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing this Paula. My heart sank when I saw the subject. SO relieved Miss Bow is doing better. Please kiss both your girls for me. Thinking of you all!!! XO!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you guys have a good night?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am also just seeing this. I am glad Miss Bow is feeling better. Sending prayers to you...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah for Miss Bow!!!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been MIA due to not feeling well, so this is the first time I saw the post about Miss Bow, but am thrilled she is doing better! Sending gentle hugs and belly rubs from her Auntie


----------

